# Dance music



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Found this one on Google:

http://cdbaby.com/cd/d1tunes

and this lists several:

http://www.g4tv.com/electricplaygro...ly_Speaking_Halloween_Horrorcore_Hip_Hop.html

Here's a link to the Google search where I found them. There may be more:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=halloween+hip+hop+music&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## beezleboobies (Sep 15, 2007)

*Very Cool!*

WHOA!! Awesome, Halloweiner! Leave it to you! How DO you do it? You know so much about music and I like how you always have an answer for everyone who’s looking for stuff. 

I was asking in my other thread (http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63791&page=3) about where to find cool stuff like this but no one realy seemed to know what I was asking for. I’m heading over there now to show them what you found. I wasn’t too thrilled with the stuff in the second link but D1’s Hip Hop Halloween House Party is TOTALLY up my alley because it’s all intstumental, and that’s what I meant when I was talking about the soundtrack from Fight Club. That other stuff you recommended wasn't really Halloween hip hop. It’s Horror-core, and that's more about drugs and shootin people. I don't care for that. I'm a people-lover! But thanks for the D1 Halloween music, I'm lapping it up! 

I went and looked at the CDbaby link and I loved the samples so I snatched up the download of the album. Yay!! Boing!! I’ve been bouncing around the house all day with it on… shakin my @ss to Poppin Plotergeist, Club Dementia, U Must Die remix and OF COURSE Beelzebub's Bounce. I call it Beelzeboobies Bounce! And I have Wiener to thank for it!!

PS to the ladies: I went over and looked at D1’s Myspace page from the link on CDbaby and all I can say is DAMN! He’s HAWT! Drool! Hee hee hee! You just HAVE to go look! CANDY!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad you found something you liked. I pretty much Google anything I'm ever looking for online. 9 times out of 10 they'll have something for us. Keep on dancing. Just don't knock yourself out bouncing around like that...lol.


----------



## Hideous Creature (Sep 28, 2004)

D1's Halloween House Party is great! Thanks for pointing it out Halloweiner and BB! I d/led a few things to listen to and going back not to get the album.
I love" Devils Swag" "Monster Minute" and "Carnival Carnage" but all the stuff is great for dancing and partying...a flavor of Halloween without the overpowering sense of dread you might want for a yard haunt. 
I think the only thing that would make it better is if it included a video for Beelzebub's Bounce...or should I say Beelzeboobies Bounce! LOL


----------



## horridkitten (Sep 14, 2007)

You're welcome... to the dark side, Halloweiner


----------



## Hideous Creature (Sep 28, 2004)

Hideous Creature said:


> I d/led a few things to listen to and going back not to get the album./quote] OOPs...meant going back NOW to get the album...gotta start getting to bed before 2am...sorry for the typo.


----------



## beezleboobies (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh, Hid!! Silly! What's with the 2am bedtime? Beauty sleep?? I like you ugly.

Hey!! Where's my lords and laties at?? I dun told you this was the place to shake your @ss! Let's get shakin' girls! I WANNA TALK!!!


----------

